# power drive and other minnkota trolling motor repair manual



## Zum (Oct 28, 2012)

pfd. file;lots of info and good diagrams/desciptions

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12022102/Minn%20Kota%20Repair%20Manual.pdf


----------



## tnriverluver (Oct 28, 2012)

Cool find! Thanks!!!!


----------

